# Bobcats Preseason thread



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

First preseason game was tonight. We lost 97-93 to OKC. Some interesting numbers in the box, especially DJ had six assists and 1 turnover in 21 minutes, shot 4-6....which is much happier news than him scrounging around trying to figure out where his game was like last season. Tyrus was 7-10, but I have no context for the numbers and noone played much.

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/boxscore;_ylt=Ak.RzxRaNQIW4xQ0iD8CaR68vLYF?gid=2010100630


----------



## cdsniner (Apr 18, 2005)

Good to see DJ play well. No question the Bobcats success will depend on what they can get from the pg spot. Hopefully DJ can keep his confidence up and one of the free agent pick ups contribute a little.


----------

